# Major clothing labels LRG, BBC Ice Cream, Bape, Kid Robot.



## iamjpierce (Apr 14, 2009)

If you guys check out clothing labels like, bbc ice cream, kid robot, lrg, parish, and etc. These are big urban fashion brands that are turning around and selling their t-shirts for 80-100 dollars, where would you think they possibly get their goods manufactured or contacts they go through.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

1. Do a search at the top of this page on those brands. There has been posts on some of them.

2. If you have any of these shirts, you can search the RN# on the label for source: https://rn.ftc.gov/pls/TextileRN/wrnquery$.startup


----------



## iamjpierce (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks splat, I appreciate it man. This is my first time on t shirt forum. I'm goin to start using this site more often. I will look into those companies. Thanks again.


----------

